# best blade for cutting laminate



## platinumLLC (Nov 18, 2008)

What is the best 12" blade for cutting laminate? Seems like the blades I have tried wear out after doing one laminate job. Is there a blade that lasts longer when cutting laminate or one made specifically for laminate? I have looked into the laminate trimmers that are like a paper cutter but the are pretty expensive and I already have a miter saw so plan on just using that for now if I can find a blade that lasts unless there is a decent laminate trimmer for a reasonable price? Thanks


----------



## Floordude (Aug 30, 2007)

I wouldn't waste a 12" blade on a laminate floor. It is bad enough wasting a 10" blade.

I go with Harbor Freight 10" blades @$20 a piece.


----------



## silvertree (Jul 22, 2007)

I use the 40 tooth cheapos at Menards 20 bucks


----------



## Mike Costello (Aug 1, 2004)

I have a Magnum Laminate Shear, it seems like big bucks to buy but it is totally worth it if you do alot of lam jobs

Its dustless and I am on year three of the blade with tens of thousands of sq ft run through it


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

Mike Costello said:


> I have a Magnum Laminate Shear, it seems like big bucks to buy but it is totally worth it if you do alot of lam jobs
> 
> Its dustless and I am on year three of the blade with tens of thousands of sq ft run through it


:thumbsup: Same here.

Platinum, if you are using a mitre saw to make cuts, thats where the problem lies. Use a table saw. You will see blade life increase 1000%...no kidding. A mitre saw is for trim and cutting dimensional lumber, not forcing a blade through melamine and aluminum oxide 

And I agree with Floordude as well....I only use cheap Irwin 7 1/4" blades on my table saw for laminate. Anything else is a waste of money.


----------



## platinumLLC (Nov 18, 2008)

Thanks guys. I don't do a ton of laminate but probably average 1 job a month. I just looked at the magnum shears, is the L9 a decent one? I found it for around 425 so that's not a horrible price but still a decent investment. Is this shear good enough for your normal laminate install? What would be the advantage of the 13" or 20" magnum shear? I have never installed boards wider than about 7-8". Maybe my best option is to get the cheap blades and treat them like disposables.


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

platinumLLC said:


> Thanks guys. I don't do a ton of laminate but probably average 1 job a month. I just looked at the magnum shears, is the L9 a decent one? I found it for around 425 so that's not a horrible price but still a decent investment. Is this shear good enough for your normal laminate install? What would be the advantage of the 13" or 20" magnum shear? I have never installed boards wider than about 7-8". Maybe my best option is to get the cheap blades and treat them like disposables.


The larger ones allow for cutting larger materials and the 13" will cut 7-8" wide planks on a 45 whereas the smaller one wont, its just good for straight cuts I believe. If you do VCT, LVT, cove base, carpet tile, rubber transitions, engineered wood, even solid hardwood it WILL come off of the truck once you use once :thumbsup:

I would get the largest one you can fit in the truck and afford. I bought the 13 a few years ago and kinda wish I had gone to the 20, but I had very limited space at the time. The only downside to the larger ones is the weight, but I would probably build some kind of stand on wheels. I'm gettin too damned old to work hard...gotta work smart now :laughing:


----------



## Mike Costello (Aug 1, 2004)

Thats my only complaint. The damn thing is heavy!

I have the 20 inch. its great for engineered wood too and actually makes a pretty clean cut


----------



## kaptin (May 7, 2009)

i was wondering what is the install price for laminate wood in a commercial budiness in houston tx


----------



## Mike Costello (Aug 1, 2004)

Twobitty fourbitty billiondy


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

kaptin said:


> i was wondering what is the install price for laminate wood in a commercial budiness in houston tx


.39/sf


Only if your good though


----------



## platinumLLC (Nov 18, 2008)

kapton-what is itchen and bathroom remodeling? 

Price to install laminate floors in Texas-.39 a square foot

Price to pay for a good spell check- Priceless:thumbup:


----------



## DmitriyZ (Dec 16, 2008)

I use a jig saw for end cuts. Blades are cheap. table saw for rips. Work well and less dust if you work inside the house.


----------

